# Picking a puppy for particular traits



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi -

I'm new to this forum.

I'll be picking a puppy from a litter in a couple of weeks - my 2nd Hav, following the recent death of my first beloved furkid.

Anyway, I live in a condo where dogs are required to be "<35 pounds and quiet". The weight is no problem - at least not _his_ weight.

However, I was wondering if anyone would have advice in picking a puppy to avoid a tendency to bark, and avoid a tendency to develop separation anxiety. I have some idea of what to look for for other characteristics, like timidity, etc.

Are there particular traits that you could look for in a young puppy that would predispose to separation anxiety?

Thanks for any advice - Deb


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

That's a tough one. Mikey is not a barker and I think the only reason he isn't is because I never had him around dogs that barked and I was with him 24/7 for the first 3 months so his needs were met right on que. He was also socialized big time with people of ALL ages, colors and size from the get go. Also he was around noisy cars and sirens and pounding from building from day one so he doesn't scare easy. We got him used to cars, bikes, skate boards, scooters, wheelchairs, walkers, you name it from the beginning.

He's the only dog I've ever owned that doesn't bark much. It's GREAT  But, he is only 5 months old and we will be moving soon so we'll see if my luck continues.

I never knew, or took the time with my other dogs like I have with Mikey because my husband wasn't a dog person and I wanted Mikey to be good so I put the work in and so far it's worth it.

I know personality makes a huge difference too when it comes to barkers but I believe if they have confidence in themselves and their surroundings and can experience as much as possible early on it will keep them from being as nervous and have nervous barking at least.

Keep in mind dogs do need to bark once and awhile. It's their job to let you know if they hear something they perseve as a concern or danger for you. I tell Mikey, "thank you Mikey, I hear it too. It's ok" or "let's check it out" and he stops barking. He did his job.

I never let him bark at me if he wants to play or wants my attention. They usually try that sometime in their early development. DON'T LET THAT HAPPEN. Ignore it and turn away so he realizes he got the opposite effect.

Just my 2 cents 

Can't wait to see your new little puppy. Post lots of pictures


----------



## RoutineAvocado (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm not remotely an expert at this but wanted to say that it seems dogs bark for a lot of different reasons so you might end up with some barking regardless of temperament. My sweetie is an extremely confident outgoing dog who seems to handle separation pretty well (though it's taking lots of work). But... she still barks when she's really excited about something. Like when she sees a new toy that just blows her mind with excitement or when she's trying to convince the kong to spit out the good treats. She knows how to get treats out but still feels compelled to yell at it during the process. It's sort of ironic that the one toy designed specifically to keep a dog quiet make her go bonkers. 

You could let your neighbors know that you're bringing home a new dog and ask them to please let you know if they hear barking. Tell them that you're really dedicated to training it to be quiet so it will help if they tell you it's barking in case you aren't home and don't know that it's happening. Maybe fostering a little goodwill that way will avoid conflict that might otherwise pop up (and it might actually give you good info if you don't even know if/when it happens).

Good luck picking your pup!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

The barking one is a toughie. Brody wasn't one to bark at too much going around him when he was a pup, but when he hit adolescence he started alert barking and he barks when he's excited. 

He barks at everyone he sees or hears. He's been around people daily and loud noises, etc. He comes to work with me and people are in and out all day long. I live in an apartment and so he should be used to the sounds of people opening doors, walking the hallway, talking in the hallway etc. but he apparently feels the need to alert me to these things. This didn't start until adolescence so I really don't think I could have predicted it. I've had no success really in stopping it. You'd think by now (he's 2) that he'd know enough to not even start, but still he persists. He does stop when I tell him to (other than in the car where he goes crazy whenever I pull into a parking lot), but I wouldn't trust to leave him alone in my apartment because I'd be afraid he was barking his head off at every tiny noise and I'd rather not get evicted.

I suspect Brody may be more "verbal" than other Havs. One of the reasons I chose the breed was because they aren't considered a yappy breed.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

these are learned behaviors, you can't breed for them traits. http://www.dogstardaily.com/training/social-view-heredity


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

When I got my guys I asked for the most easy going passive pups. All mine are laid back and quiet. As a pack, they will bark more when they see a dog or mail man etc. When they were pups and I first got them, they all would cry when I left them. I had to train them not to have separation anxiety. It took a long weekend to stop the crying. There are many threads on how to deal with separation anxiety. Work with the pup for the first few days you get him. If you work, take a few days off. The pup needs to learn, if you leave, you will return.


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

We took our dog to a class called crate games, where they learn self control as well as to love their crate. Something like that may help as they dont see the crate as a negative, plus it comes in handy when you want them to stop at doorways etc.

My dog has a problem with people and dogs in front of our house. Anywhere else his is fine, but if you park in front of our house and he sees you, he will let you know! He will bark if he sees someone, but I have learned from people on this forum to be ready with dog treats. If i have dog treats (chicken in our case) and can ask him to sit or something he wont bark, he's too focused on the treat. 

Make sure your breeder knows what you want in a dog. Ours did and she picked the dog for us out the dogs available to pet homes. We also didnt want a barker and we wanted a friendly adaptable dog that could travel and get along with another dog in the house. We are delighted with our pup.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Lila said:


> That's a tough one. Mikey is not a barker and I think the only reason he isn't is because I never had him around dogs that barked and I was with him 24/7 for the first 3 months so his needs were met right on que. He was also socialized big time with people of ALL ages, colors and size from the get go. Also he was around noisy cars and sirens and pounding from building from day one so he doesn't scare easy. We got him used to cars, bikes, skate boards, scooters, wheelchairs, walkers, you name it from the beginning.
> 
> He's the only dog I've ever owned that doesn't bark much. It's GREAT  But, he is only 5 months old and we will be moving soon so we'll see if my luck continues.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you're doing all the right things but just keep in mind your dog is still a puppy at 5 months and his personality is still forming. Many dogs go through an adolescent stage, then a settling stage around one year and maybe another settling at two or so.


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks, everyone, for the comments. I have been reading about preventing separation anxiety from developing, so I'm going to pay particular attention to those suggestions during the first couple of weeks with my new furkid. 

I have his nursery all set up - can't wait to bring him home!


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

atsilvers27 said:


> Sounds like you're doing all the right things but just keep in mind your dog is still a puppy at 5 months and his personality is still forming. Many dogs go through an adolescent stage, then a settling stage around one year and maybe another settling at two or so.


So true. I sure hope he doesn't develop into a barker. I'm trying. Time will tell. Someone mentioned that some are more prone to it than others no matter what we do and I believe that totally. I also know there are things you can do to help them not be AS barky. We just all do the best we can and love them anyway huh?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

DebW said:


> Thanks, everyone, for the comments. I have been reading about preventing separation anxiety from developing, so I'm going to pay particular attention to those suggestions during the first couple of weeks with my new furkid.
> 
> I have his nursery all set up - can't wait to bring him home!


"nursery" , love it.


----------

